# website templates



## Ub3rdoRK (Oct 18, 2010)

So i have narrowed it down in a way to just confuse myself even more. My first choice is using zenfolio.com...but ive found smugmug.com and 
my second which im still kind of just browsing but ive come across Free Website Builder | Create a Flash Website at Wix.com and bludomain.com anyone had experience with these? I dont want to go over $100 a year because its mainly going to be for a simple portfolio for people to see my work. 

OOH and AHH factor is minimal so i dont need crazy menus and animation everywhere. Just simple clean and easy to navigate. 

I guess im too stupid to understand wordpress and how even to get it started. So any ideas?

i know nothing of HTML and dont plan on learning it...i just want simplicity.


----------

